

73 Prime Numbers - swombat
http://73primenumbers.com/

======
epi0Bauqu
That's pretty damn good, but <http://74signals.com/> is still my favorite
(read the page title).

~~~
paulsmith
I still prefer The 38th Signal: [http://38thsignal.blogspot.com/2007/07/phone-
tells-you-that-...](http://38thsignal.blogspot.com/2007/07/phone-tells-you-
that-someone-has-called.html)

------
edw519
_You too can learn how to make money by writing about how to make money
writing business books._

If only this were a joke.

(Thanks, davidw, you made my day!)

~~~
revorad
Now if only he got you to do a video testimonial...

------
chaosmachine
Man, these guys are really ripping off... oh.

------
swombat
Worth noting this comes from our very own davidw.

~~~
davidw
All the 37signals talk yesterday was too much, and I had to get that one out
of my head. Truth be told, I really do like what they've done, and love Rails,
but they seem to take themselves awfully seriously at times.

~~~
jwecker
“73primenumbers is a refreshing model of humility in an industry ruled by hype
and buzz.”

Worth it for that quote alone. Thanks (:

------
vog
It reminds me of various Tom de Marco advices for project management, where he
emphasizes that most of the time you don't need fancy tools.

All in all, it's a great parody of 37signals.

------
jamwt
Related:

<http://sqlonrails.org>

Full disclosure: I was part of the team (with mrshoe, chmullig) that put it
together for 4/1/06.

~~~
tlrobinson
<http://www.coboloncogs.org/>

------
faramarz
Don't forget to charge from day one :P

~~~
davidw
I kind of thought about including a link to some pencils and notebooks on
Amazon, but I thought it would be a better parody without that.

------
TechStuff
See also <http://www.techstuff.ca/store/> (my April Fool's joke from a few
years ago).

------
mseebach
Why "Trailer Park"? I suppose it's a pun on something?

~~~
jfarmer
Campfire?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Basecamp? Backpack? Highrise?

~~~
mseebach
Obviously. I just don't.. hmm, "feel" the pun.

------
funthree
“Trailer Park is addictively easy-to-use. It’s so simple even a fucking idiot
could use it” -A fucking idiot

------
cousin_it
Nice parody on the whole "let's make a webapp to help people track their todo
lists".

------
lotharbot
If you want "safe, secure, and _backed up_ " you need some sort of auto-
duplicating paper (common for lab notebooks) and somewhere to store it.

~~~
leif
unless "backed up" means "piled against the wall in the corner"

------
ez77
Could anyone explain what this is all about?

~~~
lhorie
<http://73primenumbers.com/about.html>

    
    
      "In case you didn't get it...
    
      This site is a parody of 37signals.com, who I actually
      respect and admire quite a bit. I especially love
      Ruby on Rails, and am grateful to them for releasing it."

~~~
LargeWu
I realize it's a parody, I'm just struggling to figure out what its purpose
is, or why it's funny.

~~~
davidw
In the hu-man societies, it is customary to utilize what that species calls
"hu-mor". This "hu-mor" apparently causes pleasant sensations in their brains,
specifically triggering the nucleus accumbens. We are still struggling to
understand just what makes for "hu-mor", but it is clear that it is not
identical for all of the hu-mans: what some find "entertaining", others do
not. Yet another facet of this fascinating life form that needs further study.

------
algorias
“Mr Watson — Come here — I want to see you” -Alexander Graham Bell

